# Who are the top 5 grapplers in the world?



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I'm curious.


----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

Couture would be in there and Nog for sure. of all time I think Sakuraba


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Meshuggeth said:


> I'm curious.


do you mean in MMA or just grappling?
thats a very different list


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Both. In the whole world. Some of the best in the world might happen to be in MMA.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

maia, palhares, jacare, nog , fedor . i might have missed out someone


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

dontazo said:


> maia, palhares, jacare, nog , fedor . i might have missed out someone


im guessing you're going with MMA....


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yea mma


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Obviously Marcelo Garcia. I would throw in Jacare, Maia, maybe Eddie Bravo. Those are the ones that come to mind for me but I dont really keep up with like the gi-scene or anything


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

damien maia


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Pure: Drysdale, Garcia, Jean Jacques Machado (Dude had one hand for crying out loud!), Jacare and Maia.

MMA: Aoki, Big Nog, Imanari, Kitaoka and Werdum.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Garcia, Drysdale, Roger Gracie, Jacare, Im gonna have to go with Bravo cause i love him so much


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

How good is Xande? or Maia? compared to them


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Meshuggeth said:


> How good is Xande? or Maia? compared to them


Xande's one of the best in the world right now
give him a few more years and if he keeps improving he could me named with these guys at least IMO

i dont think Maia is quite at their level but for MMA he is easily one of the best


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Jacare, Roger Gracie, Marcelo Garcia, Robert Drysdale, Xande Riberio. That would probably be my top 5 list, idk though. For MMA I'd say Bj Penn, Aoki, Big Nog, Maia, and Werdum? I'm sure I'm forgetting people though


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Georges St. Pierre should get some mention, incredible blend of applied wrestling and BJJ for mma. He the judo-esque throw on Hughes was a nice touch as well


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Maia HAS to be on there in pure, I believe the only guy who's beaten him IS garcia :\

garcia, jacare, Maia, Drysdale and Roger Gracie.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

itsallgood said:


> Couture would be in there and Nog for sure. of all time I think Sakuraba



Couture???? Ok... people like Maia, Mir, Nog, Souza, Penn, MacDonald those are grapplers. Couture is a good wrestler, but I couldn't put him above guys like this when it comes to pure grappling skills. For some reason I only wanna think about jiu jitsu when I hear the word grappling and I never think about wrestling, not sure why


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

If we are just going on grapling then Rickson Gracie


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

TERMINATOR said:


> If we are just going on grapling then Rickson Gracie


On what grounds?? 

Ricksons a myth IMO, he never stepped up and fought real competition because the more he was built up as this monster the more risk there was to him losing.

But yeah MMA wise Maia, Aoki, Nog, BJ, Werdum. I'm probably forgetting a couple of people though.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That is such a badass sig.

Sakuraba, in his time, was the best grappler in the game. Even old ass Saku is still a solid grappler.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> That is such a badass sig.
> 
> Sakuraba, in his time, was the best grappler in the game. Even old ass Saku is still a solid grappler.


Can't argue with that.

Sakuraba was the man, I just wish he'd retire cos it hurts to watch him right now.


----------



## TheAbbott (Nov 25, 2008)

For MMA Sakuraba sounds about right at being the best all time** Fedor, Big Nog for all the obvious reasons******** A lttle GSP as well****** I would say Randy but not known for submission skills******

got to mention Matt Hughes, well rounded ground skills; subs & sub def, control, great shot and sprawl******


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hughes is ridiculously good on the ground, especially on top** He does a great job passing guard, and constantly goes for stuff** He dominated solid ground fighters like Newton and Sakurai**


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah Hughes' jitz from the top is crazily good but he's awful off his back so that keeps him off of this list IMO**


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> Maia HAS to be on there in pure, I believe the only guy who's beaten him IS garcia :\
> 
> garcia, jacare, Maia, Drysdale and Roger Gracie**


Jacare beat him also**


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Maia HAS to be on there in pure, I believe the only guy who's beaten him IS garcia :\
> 
> garcia, jacare, Maia, Drysdale and Roger Gracie**


You literaly stole my post** If I had to order them then
1** Garcia
2** Maia
3** Drysdale
4** Jacare
5** Roger Gracie

BUT people forget the infomous Rickson name** I actually finally got to see some of his old rolling videos, and that dude is a monster** I think in his hay day he may have been better then all of these guys, now though I have no idea because he doesn't roll anymore**


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

How good is Vinny whos in this season TUF? I really liked to know cause he was talking about being the top 5 best ju jitsu guys in the world and winning the world tournament and stuff, how good is he on a pure jits scale?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

1. Garcia
2. Maia
3. Drysdale
4. Jacare
5. Roger Gracie

yep thats pretty much the list right there. 

what i wanna know is Drysdale going to make the transition to MMA anytime soon? I know he trains at xtreme couture but thats it.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Drysdale fought in an amature fight not too long ago.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Brutus said:


> How good is Vinny whos in this season TUF? I really liked to know cause he was talking about being the top 5 best ju jitsu guys in the world and winning the world tournament and stuff, how good is he on a pure jits scale?


Well he has beaten both Ribeiro and Drysdale pretty recently and has several Gi and no Gi world-, brazilian- and US -championships. So yeah I would toss him into the top 5 mix somewere in pure BJJ list, he hasn't proven his mma-bjj skills enough yet though. ^^


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

LOLing hard at people putting Jacare over Maia, Maia has beaten just about everyone there is to beat in BJJ putting him anywhere but the top 3 in your p4p list is a joke.

1. Maia
2. Marcelo
3. Jacare
4. Drysdale
5. Jean Jacques Machado


----------

